# When will my puppy be more protective?



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

I pride myself on raising my pup to be calm and collected, however, i WOULD like for him to let me know when someone is at my door, or show some sort of protectiveness towards me. For instance, when i had my old dog, he would get upset when my friends and i would play fight, and he would start barking, not aggressively, just to let them know he was paying attention, which was REALLY COOL!  My boy now doesnt do that. Like the other day we were sitting in the living room, and my best friend (who has a key) dropped by unexpectedly to surprise me and he didnt even lift his head or make any noise that she had snuck into the hallway. I know i was a little bit nervous, because she had never just dropped by without calling, so i would assume he would at least be curious and run to the door, but no. he just looked and stared at the hallway to see who it was.... What do i do? How do i get him to be more assertive and alert???? Would he just let anyone and everyone walk into the house? he is very people and dog friendly, and has a VERY VERY good temperament, but a little bit of protection would be nice you know????

EDIT: I used the word "protection" in the wrong sense. I meant more along the lines of asserting his presence, not for him to go charging at an intruder, etc etc etc... sorry for the mis-understanding..


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

how old is the dog? And he/she may never be protective of u some dogs just don't do that. My dog started guarding the house when she was 4 months old but she learned from the other dogs we have although she was lil late compared to my other pits they started at a younger age. Of course they listen to their commands when I want them to stop barking. MY pit gizmo was so smart I could tell her to go to the window to guard she knew that it was guard time lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

My pups didn't alert-bark until we had to send Roxie to stay with our friend's when she was 3 months old. While there, she learned it from the chihuahua's they own and then brought it back to us and taught it to Kane.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

ashes said:


> how old is the dog? And he/she may never be protective of u some dogs just don't do that. My dog started guarding the house when she was 4 months old but she learned from the other dogs we have although she was lil late compared to my other pits they started at a younger age. Of course they listen to their commands when I want them to stop barking. MY pit gizmo was so smart I could tell her to go to the window to guard she knew that it was guard time lol


He is actually 4.5 months today... I'm a little sad that there is a chance that he would not be protective of me. Are there any tips that I could use to maybe get him to start making noise whenever he hears anyone at my door? Maybe rush him to the door whenever he hears anything, or would that not even help?


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> My pups didn't alert-bark until we had to send Roxie to stay with our friend's when she was 3 months old. While there, she learned it from the chihuahua's they own and then brought it back to us and taught it to Kane.


Darn, sounds like it is something that he has to learn from another dog. BOO... LOL


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh my... 

These breeds (bully breeds) are not meant for protection period. Yes your dog (if well bred and of sound temperament) should not just instinctively "guard". Letting you know someone is at your door is one thing but protecting you - that is just not the norm for these breeds. What your old dog a bully breed?

If you want a "guard dog" get a dobie or GS... If you want protection buy a gun... Please do not teach your dog to "guard" as it can cause a lot of issues with these breeds beginning with you ending up on the nightly news with a "vicious pit bull"...

I do not suggest any form of guardian training with this breed...


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

U don't have any other dogs that bark at all??? maybe just give it time it is also instinct for them but some dogs are a lot more quiter than others. I mean u really can't expect him to be like ur other dog u know? They all have their own personalities I mean I wish my dog ashes was better at guarding like my dog gizmo but they are two different dogs, actually when ashes wasn't barking I had the expectations of her being like gizmo and when I relaized she wasn't going to be I dropped my expectations and sure enough ashes started to bark and growl (hint) someone was at our gate. All I can say is give it time....


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

The stray we ended up adopting began doing the protective/alert barking after being with us for two weeks. It was pretty amazing. For the most part she is quiet as a mouse. I usually hand our guest a treat on their visit and she'll be cool with them the next time around. She is gender bias. She seems more wary of men. Kids she'll greet with kisses.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

But we have never had problem with them being vicious inside or outside the gate they do know their commands it gives us a head up when someone is near our gate because we have a crazy old lady that lives next to us and stands right at our gate and we've talked to her gone to the police and animal control but they didn't do anything about it. We don't trust her so whenever they bark and we look out and if she's out there we bring our dogs inside till she goes away. We also had one incident where a young man came into our yard in the middle of the dayand our pit chased him out I don't even want to imagine wat he was planning on doing since my mother, brother and sister were home and no one noticed him until he stepped into the yard and my dog ran after him. Be sure to train ur dogs to listen to ur commans always and I stress always


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Oh my...
> 
> These breeds (bully breeds) are not meant for protection period. Yes your dog (if well bred and of sound temperament) should not just instinctively "guard". Letting you know someone is at your door is one thing but protecting you - that is just not the norm for these breeds. What your old dog a bully breed?
> 
> ...


I totally agree, if you were looking for a guard dog then you got the wrong dog.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

i am not looking for a guard dog, i know what kind of dog i got, and i LOVE him for it, it would just be nice to know that he's aware of what goes on around my house, and not just sit there spacing out.. LOL, and i'm not looking for him to "guard" me, as the word "guard" never came out of my mouth until now, but just looking for him to be aware of OUR surroundings, thats all. And bark, or alert me that there is someone here.

If i DID want a "guard" dog, folks, you are right, I WOULD have gotten a doberman or Shepard or anything along those lines. 

And to answer SargenNikita's question, my other dog was an Am Staff/Pit mix, which again wasn't a guard dog by ANY MEANS, he just knew not to let others that he doesn't know to mess with me. so he let himself be known, more playfully than serious, but still asserts himself. thats all i want from my boy now, it was just something i noticed was different from a lot of others of similar breeds, etc, that i know and have come across in the past few years.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wrong breed for that job, you can rob my house my 80 pound dog will lick the robber to death. Teaching your dog to bark at the door can become quite annoying when the dog won't shut up. My chiwawa tries to do that thank God I can semi control it. You used the words protective which is not programmer into the hardware of a stable and confident pit bull.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

When someone knocks on your door say "whos here??" in an excited voice, in a loud whispy whisper. Do it everytime someone knocks. They will learn. I say "whos here?" my dogs perk up and are hyper and barking and soooo excited. They alert me on their own now, and when people come in they're greeted with kisses and spinning circles. Its not about guarding for me, its that they can hear soo much better then me that someone is here and I like to know when someone is here.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

ashes said:


> *But we have never had problem with them being vicious inside or outside* We don't trust her so whenever they bark and we look out and if she's out there *we bring our dogs inside till she goes away*. We also had one incident where a young man came into our yard in the middle of the dayand *our pit chased him out I don't even want to imagine wat he was planning on doing since my mother, brother and sister were home and no one noticed him until he stepped into the yard and my dog ran after him.* Be sure to train ur dogs to listen to ur commans always and I stress always


Vicious reactions or not the items in bold should not happen with any bully breed. If you have a neighbor you are worried about why do you leave your dogs outside alone at any time? A pit chasing someone out of your yard bothers me simply because this breed is not typical of this reaction. Also if your dog does bite someone even if they are "guarding" your home I hope you realize that your dog will be taken and euthed simply because of the breed. It will not matter whether they were protecting you or property.



Brianchris said:


> i am not looking for a guard dog, i know what kind of dog i got, and i LOVE him for it, it would just be nice to know that he's aware of what goes on around my house,* and not just sit there spacing out.. *LOL, and* i'm not looking for him to "guard" me, as the word "guard" never came out of my mouth until now*, but just looking for him to be aware of OUR surroundings, thats all. And bark, or alert me that there is someone here.
> 
> If i DID want a "guard" dog, folks, you are right, I WOULD have gotten a doberman or Shepard or anything along those lines.
> 
> And to answer SargenNikita's question, my other dog was an Am Staff/Pit mix, which again wasn't a guard dog by ANY MEANS, *he just knew not to let others that he doesn't know to mess with me.* so he let himself be known, more playfully than serious, but still asserts himself. thats all i want from my boy now, it was just something i noticed was different from a lot of others of similar breeds, etc, that i know and have come across in the past few years.


Believe me your dog is not spacing out... they know whats happening and when they do not have to react to know this... In a life or death situation your dog (if well balanced and respects you) will die for you... Thats not enough?



jayandlacy said:


> *When someone knocks on your door say "whos here??" in an excited voice, in a loud whispy whisper.* Do it everytime someone knocks. They will learn. I say "whos here?" my dogs perk up and are hyper and barking and soooo excited. They alert me on their own now, and when people come in they're greeted with kisses and spinning circles. Its not about guarding for me, its that they can hear soo much better then me that someone is here and I like to know when someone is here.


this is similar to the way I used to train my dogs to tell me someone was at my door... but making this a positive experience for them is the most important thing...

Point in all this being that you own a breed that is on the verge of being exiled all over this country... Please please do not put your dog in a situation where he will fail and he will suffer the consequences...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What I think you mean is for your dog to be more alert not protective. They have two full years to mature so just keep in mind he's still relying your protection & alertness. Also remember you may have a very mellow dog & may take him longer to be assertive & alert vs your last dog. Some males are less assertive than others, remember dogs are pack animals with alphas & followers, sounds like your first dog was an alpha type personality. Whereas your new boy may not be 

I never taught my dogs to be alert nor assertive. Especially not assertive, I derive away from that. He just became more cautious & alert as he got older. My pup follows in suit of him, monkey see monkey do.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

actually they wouldn't take my dog away because we did call the police and we asked wat would of happened if my dog was to attack the guy and they said nothing would of happened the guy was in OUR property, if u can shoot someone in ur house out of self defense the dog wouldn't of mattered we have had cases like this in LA and if anything the dog (pitbulls even) were on the news for recieving awards for protecting their humans. And my dogs are dogs and they love to be outside and lay in the sun they don't like to come inside until it's cold or dark they're free to do so whenever since we have a doggy door but they'd rather be outside. And all the pits we havehad have always prtotected my house and never had we had a problem they know their commands as well, and yes pitbull is a breed with certain tendencies but it is also DOG which was created from wolf to protect man, those instincts are also in the breed as well.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

And no I don't teach them to "protect" me that's why I have a gun. But they do alert us I mean wat would of have been worse having the man come into our house and do who knows wat??? It's not like anyone noticed because of the way he snuck in. I don't think so. Everyone in our neighborhood even the police praised my dog for wat she did., And it is a normal reaction not just for a pit but as in a DOG when they see something out of the norm step into they're yard they react just like u may react if someone was to step into ur house.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I wanted to add that even though Roxie came back and 'taught' Kane to alert bark, it is still usually Roxie who will do the alert barking. When left to his own alarm-sounding, Kane won't let out a full bark, just those soft "woofs" that are like a "dude ... someone's THERE" sort of thing. So, it might not even be the same style, so to speak, of alerting you.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My pup was about 14-16 months when he started to inquire about the door and be "on alert" as you called it. I wish he didn't go "on alert" lol. I had to give him a place to go when someone comes to the door cause he would get so worked up. Now he goes to his bed and waits for my OK that he can come say hi. Give him time, he will get there.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Wrong breed for that job, you can rob my house my 80 pound dog will lick the robber to death. *Teaching your dog to bark at the door can become quite annoying when the dog won't shut up.* My chiwawa tries to do that thank God I can semi control it. You used the words protective which is not programmer into the hardware of a stable and confident pit bull.


lol, i agree with david. my mom has a pomeranian who learned this habit. she takes it too far and it gets pretty annoying. if she hears even the slightest noise outside our door she growls, barks and runs to us like she's letting us know. it takes her awhile to realize no one is there and relax again. i wouldn't want to _intentionally_ teach my dog to do this in case she gets annoying with it too.



jayandlacy said:


> When someone knocks on your door say "whos here??" in an excited voice, in a loud whispy whisper. Do it everytime someone knocks. They will learn. I say "whos here?" my dogs perk up and are hyper and barking and soooo excited. They alert me on their own now, and when people come in they're greeted with kisses and spinning circles. Its not about guarding for me, its that they can hear soo much better then me that someone is here and I like to know when someone is here.


good advice.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

"And my dogs are dogs and they love to be outside and lay in the sun they don't like to come inside until it's cold or dark they're free to do so whenever since we have a doggy door but they'd rather be outside. And all the pits we havehad have always prtotected my house and never had we had a problem they know their commands as well, and yes pitbull is a breed with certain tendencies but it is also DOG which was created from wolf to protect man, those instincts are also in the breed as well."

1) you state your dogs know their commands to protect your home very home well yet you are asking us why your dogs do not bark or protect? If you had so many PITS why are you asking us about your dog not barking?

2) the pit dog shares nothing of the wolve besides dna make up wolves do not want to fight they run away from danger to exist. Pit dogs do not run away the continue to combat even if it means their death. Pits are not working pack dogs, the wolves are, in fact pits will not take dominance from another dog lightly. The wolf in this conversation is pointless to mention.


3) I highly doubt your state or town wouldn't label your dog a vicious animal for bitting a human. You might want to check local laws in writting instead of asking a cop.

People that continue to ignore the origins and instincts of thise breed is what causing this dog to be in the 5'oclock news. No matter how many pits you have had these dogs were not bred to guard.

watch a video of the raids of supossed fighting rings do you see any of the chained fighting dogs trying to attack the cops taking them off the chains?

Tie a rottie or a doberman in their yard and have a total stranger come up without the owner being there and see what happens to the stranger.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> "And my dogs are dogs and they love to be outside and lay in the sun they don't like to come inside until it's cold or dark they're free to do so whenever since we have a doggy door but they'd rather be outside. And all the pits we havehad have always prtotected my house and never had we had a problem they know their commands as well, and yes pitbull is a breed with certain tendencies but it is also DOG which was created from wolf to protect man, those instincts are also in the breed as well."
> 
> 1) you state your dogs know their commands to protect your home very home well yet you are asking us why your dogs do not bark or protect? If you had so many PITS why are you asking us about your dog not barking?
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::clap::clap:

THANK YOU!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Kolby is a very laid back boy, and never meets a stranger, so i never really pegged him as being a protective dog, but one day my poor manmail snuck up on me and took me by suprise, well, kobly jumped into action asserting himself into the middle of the situation, thankfully he is trained and didn't attack nor bite, and came as soon as he was called off. but i got on this same fourm the day after to ask everyones thoughts and i was given great advice, that this breed just has an uncanny way of 'knowing' when the threat is real and when it's not. they pick up on other factors that we don't in the situation. also, dogs are very smart, your pup might have already learn the sound of your friends car engine and assocates that with a friend is to why ur pup didn't alarm you when your friend showed up, is that your pup knew who it was before you did. kolby wont bark if my parents pull up beacuse he as learned the sound of their engines, so he knows there at my home before i do! lol! whereas when someone who is unfimilar to him pulls up , he will alert us. give your pup time to grow and develop...see what habit it has come naturally and then take those and work with that, it will make the pup easier to train...but start early with 'door greeting' training!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> "And my dogs are dogs and they love to be outside and lay in the sun they don't like to come inside until it's cold or dark they're free to do so whenever since we have a doggy door but they'd rather be outside. And all the pits we havehad have always prtotected my house and never had we had a problem they know their commands as well, and yes pitbull is a breed with certain tendencies but it is also DOG which was created from wolf to protect man, those instincts are also in the breed as well."
> 
> 1) you state your dogs know their commands to protect your home very home well yet you are asking us why your dogs do not bark or protect? If you had so many PITS why are you asking us about your dog not barking?
> 
> ...


in her defense, she isn't the OP and wasn't asking why her dogs don't bark or protect. she told the OP it depends on the dogs personality - some will, some won't. she also told them to give it time and see if it happens naturally.

the wolf comment is a bit off track from the facts since wolves and dogs are actually nothing alike anymore, but i hear it a lot and can see why someone would try to compare the two. (directed at ashes comment)

i don't really see anything wrong with a dog chasing an uninvited stranger out of a yard. regardless of breed, a dog is a dog and some instinctively protect territory more than others. i don't believe it has anything to do with her dog being out of line or aggressive. as far as her rights go, a dog can bite a trespasser in CA...you just have to prove the person had zero reason to be on your property and was not invited.

"2. Trespassers. If someone wanders on to your property without your permission, many states will not hold you liable if your dog ends up biting them. In fact, many people keep dogs specifically in the hopes that they will keep out trespassers. California's dog-bite statute specifically allows for this exception. Please note however that whether or not someone is a "trespasser" is itself a separate legal question. For instance, the law allows for postal employees to travel on to your property without your permission in order to deliver your mail. The "trespass" exception would not protect you from liability if your dog bites the mailman in this instance."

California Dog Bite Law Overview - Avvo.com


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Really david fitness when did I ask that??? cuz I didn't. I implied that one dog was better at arking than the other never did I ask U or anyone Y is that. I know when my dogs bark. And I like my dogs to alert when someone is near and if any other person likes it as well then to each their own they don't need to defend it to u. I don't believe this sets ur dog up for failure since my eldest pit is 16 years old and has no HA nor DA and has lived a happy healthy life without any problems. WE want to talk bout setting up a dog for failure then I guess the same could be said bout crating ur dog. U think a dog being crated for hours wouldn't become frusturated??? (frusturation leading into aggression) now I'm not knocking anyone who crates their dogs like I said to each their own but to say a barking dog leads into something bad is exagerration in that case EVERYTHING will be set up for failure hence y i said crating. And like I said anyone who crates or preference to have an alert bark from their dogs shouldn't have to defend it to anybody. And as far as the dog being taken away or branded vicious; wrong. MY neighbor who is a cop said that it was okay since the man did trespass into our property, then Ima take his word to urs since he is the cop and is the law and u r not.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

thank u MCMLXXXVII lol  I wasn't the thread starter here? LIke I said each owner has a prefernce and no one should have to defend their preferences. she simply asked wat she could do I never gave points on how to train her since I never taught my dogs they learned from one another. I never taught my dog to chase someone out of my yard she did that on instinct. and thank u also clearing up that trespassers law  kudos


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Like chic4pits said and I totally agree with this breed has an uncanny way of knowing when the threat is real. Good point


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> Kolby is a very laid back boy, and never meets a stranger, so i never really pegged him as being a protective dog, but one day my poor manmail snuck up on me and took me by suprise, well, kobly jumped into action asserting himself into the middle of the situation, thankfully he is trained and didn't attack nor bite, and came as soon as he was called off. but i got on this same fourm the day after to ask everyones thoughts and i was given great advice, that this breed just has an uncanny way of 'knowing' when the threat is real and when it's not. they pick up on other factors that we don't in the situation. also, dogs are very smart, your pup might have already learn the sound of your friends car engine and assocates that with a friend is to why ur pup didn't alarm you when your friend showed up, is that your pup knew who it was before you did. kolby wont bark if my parents pull up beacuse he as learned the sound of their engines, so he knows there at my home before i do! lol! whereas when someone who is unfimilar to him pulls up , he will alert us. give your pup time to grow and develop...see what habit it has come naturally and then take those and work with that, it will make the pup easier to train...but start early with 'door greeting' training!


+1

My pup is vocal with weird noises around the house and when people come in. But she now knows when people are expected and no longer barks when my brother comes late after work, or when my mother gets up in the morning to go to work. She knows the noise is normal at the time.

I once walked in and covered my face and it was dark to see how she reacted. She stood there, broad shoulder and growled slightly, if I didn't know her at this point I would say it's time to rethink whatever I am doing. However as I got slower she moved away from me..


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

WOW, i didnt realize this would spark up such a debate amongst everyone, sorry for that, it was just a simple question on my part. but i did get the answer i needed, i believe it was supplied by jay. i will start the "who's there" command/question and take things from there. Thanks for the replies guys. Hope nobody's blood boils too much because of this post. Sorry again all.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

didn't the person say he/she wanted their dog to bark (alert)to people? I don't see anything wrong with that. too the OP, some dogs bark, some don't. you can teach a command or teach him to bark with a knock at the door.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

alerting is what dogs do.and thats the extent of what I's ask of my pits.
personally,i hate it when I'm sound asleep and my pit allert barks,I've p'd myself A few times,this dog scares me half awake and almost all the way to death.
my ACD will tear your as$ up if'n he feels threatened.great dog,just very in tune to everything.amazing animal.I love this breed.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with alert barking.Mine do it to tell me when someone is near or they hear a noise they are not used to.That has nothing to do with whether they are apbt's or aggressive or not.What it has to do with is whether they act on them or not.
Mine will bark at you and bark at you.But as soon as you step inside our gate they will wag and lick you to death.

To the op,my Pretty Girl didn't start barking at noises until she was well over a year old.And I find it quite refreshing that she will bark to let me know when she hears a strange noises.Ain't nothing wrong with that.She is a dog after all....


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> didn't the person say he/she wanted their dog to bark (alert)to people? I don't see anything wrong with that. too the OP, some dogs bark, some don't. you can teach a command or teach him to bark with a knock at the door.


yes i did.. LOL, i didnt think there was anything wrong with that either. oh well.. im starting his bark commands tomorrow


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

dixieland said:


> There is nothing wrong with alert barking.Mine do it to tell me when someone is near or they hear a noise they are not used to.That has nothing to do with whether they are apbt's or aggressive or not.What has to do with that is whether they act on them or not.
> Mine will bark at you and bark at you.But as soon as you step inside our gate they will wag and lick you to death.
> 
> To the op,my Pretty Girl didn't start barking at noises until she was well over a year old.And I find it quit refreshing that she would bark to let me know when she heard strange noises.Ain't nothing wrong with that.She is a dog after all....


That is DEFINITELY what i want. for him to alert me, im glad you said this


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Brianchris said:


> That is DEFINITELY what i want. for him to alert me, im glad you said this


 Me too.Don't let anybody make you feel wrong for having a dog that barks or wanting a dog that barks.I feel it's all in the acting out part.A dog can bark when it hears noises or it can bark for no reason.It's what it does after the bark and for any other reason that I feel is important.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Point in all this being that you own a breed that is on the verge of being exiled all over this country... Please please do not put your dog in a situation where he will fail and he will suffer the consequences...


First and Foremost Sarge (and to others who may feel similarly), I think i speak for a lot of owners when I say: NEVER have I or WILL I put my dog in any situation where he will fail, though I am confident he never will fail.

I am also confident in my own leadership and choice decisions. I don't understand where any of this came from, considering i just wanted my boy to bark, or at the very least, grunt, at the sign of someone approaching our home.

I may be mis-reading your comment, but since I am the OP, I am taking what you are saying respectfully as well as personally. You are judging me and the way i would like my boy raised and you don't even know me. you don't know that I WOULD be the one to jump in front of a train or a car for my dog, that I would sacrifice my last penny to make sure he is fed, healthy and happy, and I would freeze because i would give him my hoodie or shirt to keep HIM warm. To assume that i would put him in a "situation where he will fail" and "suffer the consequences" is obscene to say the least, and the FARTHEST thing from the truth, given what I would give up for my boy. I am not ignorant nor am i an unfit owner(which i know nobody stated, so everyone calm down), and with that being said, please don't respond to me like I do not know any better. I may not know as much as you or others may know about the breed, but i CERTAINLY know MY love, dedication and responsibility to my boy, as you and others on this forum most likely know with your own kids (dogs).


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I think the problem is ppl are sometimes being too judgemental and bash u for trying to get advice or give advice and then all of a sudden it becomes one against all. We're all here to help one another and sometimes things are said to harshly and we get on the defense when we're all on the same team! lol we're all for pits so why are we reprimanding others. There's a polite way to state ur opinion without judging and saying "u will fail" that seems harsh to me since not all of us actually KNOW one another or wat kind of "pet parents" we are. No hard feelings on my part I'm taking this as a growing experience and letting ppl know that maybe we shouldn't bash on others views. And this isn't the only thread I've seen this problem with I've seen other threads where it's all against one and that doesn't seem fair to me.... Ima take this and grow from it I hope everyone will think twice before they judge someone or try reprimand somebody else for their opinions. Like I said "we're all on the same team here"


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

ashes said:


> I think the problem is ppl are sometimes being too judgemental and bash u for trying to get advice or give advice and then all of a sudden it becomes one against all. We're all here to help one another and sometimes things are said to harshly and we get on the defense when we're all on the same team! lol we're all for pits so why are we reprimanding others. There's a polite way to state ur opinion without judging and saying "u will fail" that seems harsh to me since not all of us actually KNOW one another or wat kind of "pet parents" we are. No hard feelings on my part I'm taking this as a growing experience and letting ppl know that maybe we shouldn't bash on others views. And this isn't the only thread I've seen this problem with I've seen other threads where it's all against one and that doesn't seem fair to me.... Ima take this and grow from it I hope everyone will think twice before they judge someone or try reprimand somebody else for their opinions. Like I said "we're all on the same team here"


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Chino will bark at the slightest noise. Its kinda annoying really. God forbid someone knocks on the door, i swear he trys to tear it down. As soon as the person walks in he turns into a tail wagging machine and is excited to see whoever it is. Thats enough protection for me. Im pretty sure if a intruder heard that scary bark of his, they would think twice before they came in the house. The barking gives me enough time to grab the mossberg, which should be your real protection


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

So crating creates an aggressive dog ? Are you serious? You set your dog up got failure when you compare it to a wolf, leaving a dog loose in a yard with no supervision is another way of doing this. To each their own and their beliefs over nature and breed characteristics. I guess it's just a matter time before my two dogs kill each other or someone because they are crated when I am not home.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ashes said:


> Really david fitness when did I ask that??? cuz I didn't. I implied that one dog was better at arking than the other never did I ask U or anyone Y is that. I know when my dogs bark. And I like my dogs to alert when someone is near and if any other person likes it as well then to each their own they don't need to defend it to u. I don't believe this sets ur dog up for failure since my eldest pit is 16 years old and has no HA nor DA and has lived a happy healthy life without any problems. WE want to talk bout setting up a dog for failure then I guess the same could be said bout crating ur dog. U think a dog being crated for hours wouldn't become frusturated??? (frusturation leading into aggression) now I'm not knocking anyone who crates their dogs like I said to each their own but to say a barking dog leads into something bad is exagerration in that case EVERYTHING will be set up for failure hence y i said crating. And like I said anyone who crates or preference to have an alert bark from their dogs shouldn't have to defend it to anybody. And as far as the dog being taken away or branded vicious; wrong. MY neighbor who is a cop said that it was okay since the man did trespass into our property, then Ima take his word to urs since he is the cop and is the law and u r not.


*Crating your dog does not create aggressive behavior.*

*EXCESSIVE CRATING* creates aggressive behavior - meaning the dog has been caged 24/7 since birth practically & is shown no moral affection/proper care. Or if the dog lives on a tie out 24/7 & shown no moral affection/proper care.

If your dog is crated when you leave for work or errand running & you're showing him the proper affection/care any dog deserves than you're doing a good job as an owner imb, you're keeping him/her safe from their own devices.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

APBTs are not guardian breeds, and training one to become this is a liability waiting to happen. Enjoy your dog for the goofy character this breed is, and look into a security system or a gun if you want to protect your home. My dog would leave with a perfect stranger if he had the chance. Not so much a guard dog. 

One instance where you might see a dog react in a very vocal manner or show "aggression" is if the dog is territorial, and that as well, is not a good mix with the breed.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

To david fitness I'm not saying I believe that Others may, not everyone agrees with crating and like I said to each their own I could care less wat u do with ur dogs because that's no concern of mine and U don't know wat I do with my dogs because I never said wat I do with them did i??? no. And regardless it's none of ur business because I'm not asking u for any input am i? Till the day I do then U can give me ur input. I was talking to the OP until u jumped in and disagreeing with our conversation. She didn't ask WHAT DO U THINK OF MY DOG ALERTING? she asked for help on how when her dog will alert. And to the ppl which most here have dogs that alert didn't think there was anything wrong with it. So I'm done with this convo cuz it's pointless.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> APBTs are not guardian breeds, and training one to become this is a liability waiting to happen. Enjoy your dog for the goofy character this breed is, and look into a security system or a gun if you want to protect your home. My dog would leave with a perfect stranger if he had the chance. Not so much a guard dog.
> 
> One instance where you might see a dog react in a very vocal manner or show "aggression" is if the dog is territorial, and that as well, is not a good mix with the breed.


Yeah, mine would bring the intruder each one of their bones & give kisses...if given the chance.



ashes said:


> To david fitness I'm not saying I believe that Others may, not everyone agrees with crating and like I said to each their own I could care less wat u do with ur dogs because that's no concern of mine and U don't know wat I do with my dogs because I never said wat I do with them did i??? no. And regardless it's none of ur business because I'm not asking u for any input am i? Till the day I do then U can give me ur input. I was talking to the OP until u jumped in and disagreeing with our conversation. She didn't ask WHAT DO U THINK OF MY DOG ALERTING? she asked for help on how when her dog will alert. And to the ppl which most here have dogs that alert didn't think there was anything wrong with it. So I'm done with this convo cuz it's pointless.


Dude,
I'm not trying to intrude here. But I will interject this statement, having an opinion to disagree with crating vs saying it causes aggression are TWO completely different things. You have all the right in the world to disagree with crating...But

Almost everyone on here including myself crates their dog for the dogs own safety & peace of mind. It's cool if you disagree with crate training but don't blurt out crating causes aggression 'cause that's straight up false. It's also putting into question the responsible ownership of other members with their dogs.

If you don't want others commenting on a post you make in a thread PM the person instead. Because it's an online thread & that's what it's here for. Many opinions/advice at once.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Yeah, mine would bring the intruder each one of their bones & give kisses...if given the chance.
> 
> Dude,
> I'm not trying to intrude here. But I will interject this statement, having an opinion to disagree with crating vs saying it causes aggression are TWO completely different things. You have all the right in the world to disagree with crating...But
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost: Agreed.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> APBTs are not guardian breeds, and training one to become this is a liability waiting to happen. Enjoy your dog for the goofy character this breed is, and look into a security system or a gun if you want to protect your home. My dog would leave with a perfect stranger if he had the chance. Not so much a guard dog.
> 
> One instance where you might see a dog react in a very vocal manner or show "aggression" is if the dog is territorial, and that as well, is not a good mix with the breed.


where you been bro, haven't seen or heard from you in months :roll:

Good post by the way lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Not crating a dog for most reasons people come up with is ridiculous in my opinion. Dogs should have a place where they can feel safe, where you know they will be safe... 

If you are worried about an anxious dog (that hardly turns into aggression im sorry- more or less destructive behavior but a sound dog wont bite you because he hasn't had his walk that day) then the solution is to increase their activity level. 

But I'd rather have my dog in my crate then around the house waiting to get into something that could possibly harm him, or leave him out in the back yard without being in a run because you never really know what a dog can get into, who might come onto your property, etc. A breed like ours should most definitely be on a properly built chain set up (with a high quality collar and an indestructible chain set up) with enough space to run around on, or in a crate whenever they are home by themselves.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Yeah, mine would bring the intruder each one of their bones & give kisses...if given the chance.
> 
> Dude,
> I'm not trying to intrude here. But I will interject this statement, having an opinion to disagree with crating vs saying it causes aggression are TWO completely different things. You have all the right in the world to disagree with crating...But
> ...


The thread title uses the word "protective" that is far from alerting.

Good posting as well to you :goodpost:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> where you been bro, haven't seen or heard from you in months :roll:
> 
> Good post by the way lol


Business is good buddy, plus Ive been dealing with some family issues and other things. There's been so much on my plate that I havent really been able to keep up with certain things. But Im never gone completely, don't you worry- you guys are stuck with me :rofl:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Business is good buddy, plus Ive been dealing with some family issues and other things. There's been so much on my plate that I havent really been able to keep up with certain things. But Im never gone completely, don't you worry- you guys are stuck with me :rofl:


Good luck with everything bro, hope Chino is doing well


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Good luck with everything bro, hope Chino is doing well


Thanks buddy. Oh and that little monster -he's doing great. He's 21 months old. About 64 ("chain" weight)...

Im finally gonna be able to afford our carpet mill this january. I'm hella excited about that. And the track was set up, but not as level as I wanted HAHA... So my buddy and I are renting a caterpillar (he works construction so its gonna be cheap i hope) and we're gonna level out the ground behind our house so we can lay down a stained concrete patio and then further back level that out for a shed and the pull track. Lots of things in store for us soon.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> The thread title uses the word "protective" that is far from alerting.


The OP admits somewhere around either the first or second page that 'protection' was the wrong word to use.

edit: he actually edited his very. first. post to admit that.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Thanks buddy. Oh and that little monster -he's doing great. He's 21 months old. About 64 ("chain" weight)...
> 
> Im finally gonna be able to afford our carpet mill this january. I'm hella excited about that. And the track was set up, but not as level as I wanted HAHA... So my buddy and I are renting a caterpillar (he works construction so its gonna be cheap i hope) and we're gonna level out the ground behind our house so we can lay down a stained concrete patio and then further back level that out for a shed and the pull track. Lots of things in store for us soon.


thats sick bro you are going all out, I can't wait to see Chino after all the hard work you both put in..:woof:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> thats sick bro you are going all out, I can't wait to see Chino after all the hard work you both put in..:woof:


Yeah buddy we've been wanting to do this for a long time, but owning a house is expensive. And Jaime and I have both been getting into what you could loosely call bodybuilding so eating clean for us is getting expensive! LOL... Cuz like dogs, it's mostly diet, diet, diet.

And Chino eats pretty darn good still. Still using TOTW, I have yet to find a butcher within 20 miles or so that I would buy meat from. So... not going into RAW yet. I got some books from Deuce that I read and I feel like if I did start feeding it'd be real simple. Thanks Ronnie by the way


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

And the OP used "protected" but they did correct it early on in the thread.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> The OP admits somewhere around either the first or second page that 'protection' was the wrong word to use.
> 
> edit: he actually edited his very. first. post to admit that.


:goodpost: excatly but it does not seem like people like to read an entire thread before attacking so :flush: :hammer:


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> The OP admits somewhere around either the first or second page that 'protection' was the wrong word to use.
> 
> edit: he actually edited his very. first. post to admit that.


yes i did :smile:

and umm, yeah, i believe choosing my words wisely when posting a thread seems to be the best solution for all the debate and attacks


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

there's a lot of misunderstood comments flying around in this thread.

some people agree that alerting is natural for some dogs and not linked to aggressive behavior, while others think the opposite. who cares? the OP got the answer he needed.

& i get what ashes meant about crating. she wasn't saying it's wrong but she was trying to point out that some people tend to nit-pick and say 'alerting' equals aggression. when, in reality, anyone can say anything leads to aggression....she just used crating as an example. she actually proved her point because a lot of people that crate their dogs got upset and offended. just because you crate, doesn't mean your dog will be aggressive....same as, just because your dog alerts doesn't mean your dog will be either. stop taking things so literal on here.

honestly, *IMO*, it sounds like some people just go overboard with "breed this, breed that...it's a pit bull we gotta do this different and that different" when what we have are still dogs with their own personalities and temperaments. we should know that better than any other dog owners. we don't want people judging our dogs based on breed and we try to push on others that personality and temperament matter, so why do we always go back to that separation on the board? from my understanding it sounds like we can't even let our pit bulls bark at a stranger because they're going to turn aggressive. that's the exact message we want to get rid of! come on, dogs bark! it's what they do. the OP didn't ask how to make it bite or attack. :\

there are a billion ways to raise a dog and just because someone does it a little different, or believes something else, doesn't make it wrong.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

thank you mcmlxxxvii that's exactly wat I meant and ppl twisted it around I'm glad u understood it lol I totally agree with wat u said and two thumbs up for u!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> there's a lot of misunderstood comments flying around in this thread.
> 
> some people agree that alerting is natural for some dogs and not linked to aggressive behavior, while others think the opposite. who cares? the OP got the answer he needed.
> 
> ...


A breed standard is not something someone made up or someone's opinion. Read this resource and see why the temperament of the dog is so important, unprovoked human agression is a huge fault in the breed.

American Pit Bull Terrier Network Temperament


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> A breed standard is not something someone made up or someone's opinion. Read this resource and see why the temperament of the dog is so important, unprovoked human agression is a huge fault in the breed.
> 
> American Pit Bull Terrier Network Temperament


Just to clarify, are you saying that a pit barking at a stanger unprovoked is a sign of HA or am I completely missing the mark???


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> there's a lot of misunderstood comments flying around in this thread.
> 
> some people agree that alerting is natural for some dogs and not linked to aggressive behavior, while others think the opposite. who cares? the OP got the answer he needed.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: ok so as soon as i figure out how to do the whole rep thing some it coming your way, great post!!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I think he is trying to say that wild deuce ???? dogs bark get over it! lol no one here is saying I want my dog to kill someone. No one has that intention regardless of pitbull or not they do bark they are dogs noises do catch their attention.DAVIDFITNESS do ur dogs not bark at unfamiliar noises?? I mean they have NEVER done that????? They have never been alert to their surrondings and let a woof here and there?????


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

How did this suddenly get into agreeing or disagreeing with the breed standard?

Since when is a dog barking at a stranger unprovoked HA?

If that were the case, I'd have had to put my pups down long ago, and I think most of the other people on this forum would be with me.

It's a matter of what the dogs do after they've barked at a stranger that is the issue. Do they instantly charge at the stranger and attack, ignoring any commands given to them by their owner? Obvs. not good temperament.

But do they then look to their owner for a command and then willingly greet that stranger into their household? Good temperament.

Saying that a barking dog is not good temperament (which is what it seems like you're saying, David) is just flat-out wrong. There's a reason the bonehead who came up with no-bark collars should have to wear one himself.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

And AIREAL i think the rep points are givin by the little symbol of the exploding thing in the middle. THere's the symbol for when ur online then on the right side an exclammation mark in btwn those two. If it's not that than opps I've been doing to wrong thing lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ashes said:


> And AIREAL i think the rep points are givin by the little symbol of the exploding thing in the middle. THere's the symbol for when ur online then on the right side an exclammation mark in btwn those two. If it's not that than opps I've been doing to wrong thing lol


why thank you i'll go do that


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

ashes said:


> I think he is trying to say that wild deuce ???? dogs bark get over it! lol no one here is saying I want my dog to kill someone. No one has that intention regardless of pitbull or not they do bark they are dogs noises do catch their attention.DAVIDFITNESS do ur dogs not bark at unfamiliar noises?? I mean they have NEVER done that????? They have never been alert to their surrondings and let a woof here and there?????


That's what I was getting out of the posts too. Thus the reason why I'm asking for clarification before commenting further. But I do agree with you. Dogs bark.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Why don't you guys read the page on temperament and the judging of the temperament.
My dogs would never ever be encouraged to bark or alert against people. There is too much ignorance in the media and the goverment that portrays the breed as vicious and killers. My landlord came over unexpected and walked up to the yard at night while I was out with Bernie and she surprised my dog didnt even care she showed up. 

If I had a guard breed and he wasn't barking or alerting me then I would be worried lol


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> A breed standard is not something someone made up or someone's opinion. Read this resource and see why the temperament of the dog is so important, unprovoked human agression is a huge fault in the breed.
> 
> American Pit Bull Terrier Network Temperament


how does barking to alert equal unprovoked human aggression? this is what i mean about taking things overboard.

there's a difference between a dog that barks to say 'hey! someone is here!' and then can greet that person with a wagging tail when YOU introduce them VS a dog that barks out of fear/anxiety/aggression/etc. :flush:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think alert barking or being a little protective is a bad thing at all. My dogs alert barking and protectiveness saved me from being home invaded, and who knows what could have happened. Outside the home they are both perfect dogs IMO they always greet people with wagging tails and sloberly kisses. They don't bark at people and are always very friendly. When it comes to me and my son that is a whole different ball park. Dosia has never tried to bite but he has stood in front of my son trying to look big when a jogger and his non leashed dog decided to run through my yard. He stayed right in front of him blocking him from the man and his dog. 
If push comes to shove and I'm really in trouble Marley will bite someone no question. When I was leaving my ex he flipped out and told me if I left he would kill me. As I tried to go passed him he slammed me to the ground and chocked me until I passed out. He was really going to choke me to death. Marley was raised by him too but he knew I was in serious trouble. He slammed through my bedroom door and attacked him. If it wasn't for Marley I probably would be here right now and I'm thankful every day for this dog. 
Even after all this he has not turned aggressive in any way. He loves people and is still a very trusting dog. He plays great with my son and is still a happy dog. Breeds aside dogs can feel your tension and they can tell when we feel uneasy. If you keep your dogs happy and safe they may just return that favor later on.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

but the Op isn't asking for her dog to bark aggressively or well do ANYTHING aggressive, just make some indication that someone is coming, thus the responds on getting the dog to dance when someone’s coming. That’s ALL the op is asking please tell me someone is coming. That does not in any way make for an unstable or aggressive dog, period!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> How did this suddenly get into agreeing or disagreeing with the breed standard?
> 
> Since when is a dog barking at a stranger unprovoked HA?
> 
> ...


:goodpost: lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

But ... I guess I'm confused.

They're pit bulls, yes. Which is a breed not meant for guarding, yes.

But they're also DOGS.

Who can be PROTECTIVE of their pack, their territory.

I'm not going to scold my dogs for barking at someone they don't know if they're inside their house and someone walks up.

There's a difference between that and my dogs barking at every person who walks up to them while they're out on a walk. Heck yeah, I'll scold for that. That's bad doggy manners.

But to do it when someone walks up to the door of their owner's house? Eh. Not good dog psychology there, IMO.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> how does barking to alert equal unprovoked human aggression? this is what i mean about taking things overboard.
> 
> there's a difference between a dog that barks to say 'hey! someone is here!' and then can greet that person with a wagging tail when YOU introduce them VS a dog that barks out of fear/anxiety/aggression/etc. :flush:


:clap::goodpost:

I'm glad someone else could see where I was coming from here. You basically took the words right out of my post, lol.

:clap:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> how does barking to alert equal unprovoked human aggression? this is what i mean about taking things overboard.
> 
> there's a difference between a dog that barks to say 'hey! someone is here!' and then can greet that person with a wagging tail when YOU introduce them VS a dog that barks out of fear/anxiety/aggression/etc. :flush:


you think the general public who knows nothing of dogs know this? all they see is a muscular dog looking at them and barking. Better yet do you think all the haters of the breed out there are going to be ok with this? Do you know how many innocent dogs get put down because of ignorace?

Better yet how about a door bell, is it that technically difficult to use?:flush:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> you think the general public who knows nothing of dogs know this? all they see is a muscular dog looking at them and barking. Better yet do you think all the haters of the breed out there are going to be ok with this? Do you know how many innocent dogs get put down because of ignorace?
> 
> Better yet how about a door bell, is it that technically difficult to use?:flush:


This is just me, but I can't live my life worrying what someone is going to think if they hear Athena barking at them when they come to the door.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

But our DOGS know NOTHING about HUMAN. IGNORANCE.

I'm not going to scold my dogs for another person's ignorance. I'm sorry. That's bending over a little too far backwards to protect this breed.

If someone has a problem with my dog BARKING at them (cause, you know, they're DOGS) and then happily greeting them, then that's on them and THEIR ignorance.

And quite frankly, at that level of ignorance, nothing me or my dogs do will ever get them to lift the wool from over their eyes.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aireal said:


> but the Op isn't asking for her dog to bark aggressively or well do ANYTHING aggressive, just make some indication that someone is coming, thus the responds on getting the dog to dance when someone's coming. That's ALL the op is asking please tell me someone is coming. That does not in any way make for an unstable or aggressive dog, period!


I get your point and I agree somewhat. I can see someone with lack of knowledge of pack structure loosing control over their barking behavior of their dog.

Cesar MIlan has ton of episodes of owners that can't get their dogs to stop barking when someone comes over, I can google a few of them if you would like to see how annoying it is to have a obsessive barker when someone is at the door.

I guess some people find it interesting have barking in their home, I do not and it is not allowed.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> But our DOGS know NOTHING about HUMAN. IGNORANCE.
> 
> I'm not going to scold my dogs for another person's ignorance. I'm sorry. That's bending over a little too far backwards to protect this breed.
> 
> ...


When someone calls the cops on you or animal control because they claim your dog is vicious and then come back to this thread and tell me if you wouldn't bend backwards to preserve the reputation of your dog and the breed.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Cesar MIlan has ton of episodes of owners that can't get their dogs to stop barking when someone comes over, I can google a few of them if you would like to see how annoying it is to have a obsessive barker when someone is at the door.
> 
> I guess some people find it interesting have barking in their home, I do not and it is not allowed.


This is what we're disagreeing on, then, David.

I believe that my dogs are dogs and if they want to bark they can -- as long as they listen to me when I tell them to shut it, lol.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I get your point and I agree somewhat. I can see someone with lack of knowledge of pack structure loosing control over their barking behavior of their dog.
> 
> Cesar MIlan has ton of episodes of owners that can't get their dogs to stop barking when someone comes over, I can google a few of them if you would like to see how annoying it is to have a obsessive barker when someone is at the door.
> 
> I guess some people find it interesting have barking in their home, I do not and it is not allowed.


Incessant barking is not allowed in my house either, although I have a LOT of work to do with Duke (little [email protected]$t :roll. I don't have a doorbell. I know someone is coming in the yard before they even get to the door. I like that, but my dogs will also stop barking either a) once they realize who it is if they know them or b) when I tell them too.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

My dog is vicious because it barks when someone walks up to the door and then greets them with a wagging tail? What court is going to allow THAT through?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> But ... I guess I'm confused.
> 
> They're pit bulls, yes. Which is a breed not meant for guarding, yes.
> 
> ...


you keep saying protective of their territory that is not a trait bred into this breed. I mean what is so hard to understand that Pit dogs are not territorial?

Find a friend that has guard breed and ask him if you can into his house unannounced or the yard unannounced and see how the dog will react.

Ask a friend with a stable pit dog and see the difference.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> you think the general public who knows nothing of dogs know this? all they see is a muscular dog looking at them and barking. Better yet do you think all the haters of the breed out there are going to be ok with this? Do you know how many innocent dogs get put down because of ignorace?
> 
> Better yet how about a door bell, is it that technically difficult to use?:flush:


an ignorant person is afraid of a barking dog, ok. *but a dog doesn't get put down for a bark.*

a dog gets euthanized for a bite. that's another story entirely and not something we are saying is OK. plus, (not saying it's ok, but) if the person isn't invited onto your property, they see a barking dog and they decide to take a stroll through your yard anyway...well your dog can bite them all they want. (at least here in CA - the dog bite law favors homeowners and their dogs over trespassers).

not everyone uses a door bell, especially not someone who doesn't intend on letting you know they are there. :hammer:


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Exactly KG420 just like my dog also reacted to an unknown invader in my house I think this goes beyond the breed, i think it becomes more sensing when something is wrong and pitbull or not any dog can sense this. Does this make them mean or HA dogs??? no. That situation never changed my dog she went back to normal loving ppl. These are also breeds that will do anything for you, and I think that includes alerting at times IMO. barking within my yard is ok for me barking outside my yard is not ok, but I don't have to worry bout that. Everyone has their own preference and wat will slide and wat will not but I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that thinks this will lead to HA or abnormal,They are dogs first and pitbull second IMO.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

This is the reason my dogs are chained up out the back to avoid the uneducated public!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Everyone has their opinion on this subject but mine is to protect my dog from public/media/neighbors/animal control. I can tell when a dog is alerting in a bark and when a dog is warning you to get away. I know half the dog owners out there have absolutely no idea how to take care of that dog. Imagine the people that don't own dogs and make a judgement that can affect the livelyhood of your dog.

that's all I am going to say, I rather be known to own the quiet brindle mutt that is complete mush then a loud pit bull that barks at strangers when they walk by the yard.

Good night and stay classy San Diego.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> This is the reason my dogs are chained up out the back to avoid the uneducated public!


I agree but I doubt these dogs are on chain spots lol they get roam free unsupervised lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> you keep saying protective of their territory that is not a trait bred into this breed. I mean what is so hard to understand that Pit dogs are not territorial?
> 
> Find a friend that has guard breed and ask him if you can into his house unannounced or the yard unannounced and see how the dog will react.
> 
> Ask a friend with a stable pit dog and see the difference.


I will believe you when you say that Pit dogs are not territorial, as I have no experience with that.

But I don't have a pit dog.

I have a PET.

A pit dog =/= a pet.

As a PET, with no emphasis put towards their heritage and their past, with nothing connecting them to the miniscule amounts of game blood running through their veins, they're not going to act like a PIT DOG.

They're going to act like a PET.

And a PET DOG is going to be protective of their territory. And just to make sure we're on the same page here -- by protective, I mean, alert-barking and that's it. I'm sure as heck not encouraging my dogs to be aggressive in any way, shape, or form to someone who comes onto my property. All I ask of them is that they let me know someone is on it. That's it. I take care of the rest.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> an ignorant person is afraid of a barking dog, ok. *but a dog doesn't get put down for a bark.*
> 
> a dog gets euthanized for a bite. that's another story entirely and not something we are saying is OK. plus, (not saying it's ok, but) if the person isn't invited onto your property, they see a barking dog and they decide to take a stroll through your yard anyway...well your dog can bite them all they want. (at least here in CA - the dog bite law favors homeowners and their dogs over trespassers).
> 
> not everyone uses a door bell, especially not someone who doesn't intend on letting you know they are there. :hammer:


So by using your psychology you must be getting a lot of intruders on a daily basis? since you need your dog to bark those who are not invited?

My mom can come to my house "uninvited" to my home yet she is not a stranger and I don;t need my dog barking up a storm.. lol


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

when does a dog and owner get taken to court for barking??? And this thread isn't about excessive barking. No one is saying they're having problems with shutting their dogs up. Animal control gives a warning for excessive barking but not even then is it branded vicious, not until that dog ACTUALLY bites someone.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

You are lucky I wanna live in CA in NJ your dog bites he is deemed vicious and unless you muzzle him in public and you need 100k insurance for damages or he gets put down and probably a sweet fine.

Where I live I am surrounded by homes on every corner, my fence is chain link so people can see my dog. I have kids in front of my yard that like to hide and play. ON the other side I have an adult couple that are always outside, they have two cops in their family in my town. Next to my left senior citizens live and they ocassionally go out to do gardening. Now let's imagine what kind of crap I would be dealing with if Bernie was encouraged to "alert" me when someone is here.

Now I ask you how many competent human beings do you think would know the difference between this Rottie barking and your doggy barking to alert you that someone is here. Now let's take into consideration the hate and fear the public has for our dogs. I just wouldn't take the chance but again this is just me.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i, personally, don't let my dog 'roam unsupervised' and there's no way for you to know whether other people on here supervise their dogs or not. pulling attacks out of your --- wasn't necessary.

you brought up cesar milan, but those dogs he 'fixes' for barking are anxiety and fear barkers. he even says that on a lot of the episodes. they lack structure and therefore feel the need to take control and are constantly fearful and anxious of people and their surroundings. cesar has the owners take control again which eases that tension and wound-up energy the dogs were feeling because they no longer need to 'worry'.

k8nkane is right. we don't have true dogs that were bred for their main intention. neither do you. it's breed standard for apbt's to be DA, but not all of our dogs on this board are. it doesn't mean anything. they're pets.

a dog barking to alert could be fun for the dog. like i said, 'hey, someone is here! look! look!' it doesn't mean snarling through the fence or ALWAYS barking at every little thing and every single person. no one wants that, but some people DO appreciate the heads up a dog can give us.

does your dog bark when you guys play? probably. is that HA just waiting to come out? def not.

like someone already said,* the main issue is that you don't like a barking dog. that's your choice to make. no one is going to tell you that's wrong. i get that you're worried about protecting the reputation of the breed, but a barking dog isn't what got us here. *shrugs**

edit: and that video you posted isn't the type of barking to alert i was referring to. that's just what it says in the title - 'guarding'. our pomeranian barks like she's happy when someone comes (although she's a brat and shuts up on her own time, lol) and so did our old rottweiler.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I get f'd off when my dogs bark. I would not tolerate them barking at a stranger, they will bark at friends coming in the gate then as soon as they walk in the door is like a rush to see who can get the most pats!

Noone can put your dog down for barking, maybe if you dog 'rushed' someone.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

David you are missing the whole point of this thread and that is all I am going to say about it. Please stop twisting word to make them suit your needs. You do not have a valid point when it comes to the op's question. Please stop arguing and simply ignore the thread if you don't like it and enjoy YOUR quiet passive dog.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aireal said:


> David you are missing the whole point of this thread and that is all I am going to say about it. Please stop twisting word to make them suit your needs. You do not have a valid point when it comes to the op's question. Please stop arguing and simply ignore the thread if you don't like it and enjoy YOUR quiet passive dog.


Wow now you are telling me what do ? I am not twisting anything I am responding to what all of you are saying. Take a chill pill sweety, it's a public forum and it's a free country.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

And there is a difference first off my dogs don't use that body language when they are alerting me. Everything that dog did was territorial including lifting his paw and I'm pretty sure his hair was lifted. MY dogs don't do that and I know the difference. And I live in a surburban area with only kids my dogs don't bark at my neighbors cuz they're so used to them being out and about. And I have a very loud man behind me and if my dogs were a problem to him, he would of complained to me since he has already gotten into it my other neighbor over his barking golden retrievers.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> I get f'd off when my dogs bark. I would not tolerate them barking at a stranger, they will bark at friends coming in the gate then as soon as they walk in the door is like a rush to see who can get the most pats!
> 
> Noone can put your dog down for barking, maybe if you dog 'rushed' someone.


I get you I would get pissed too, my dog is not barker but since I am pretty sure there is some mastiff blood in him he has very distinct temperament change at night.

Where I live a barking dog would cause me to move out  when I get a lot of land I will get some bandogs to guard.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

IN AIREAL"S defense david she never said "david go to ur room lol"


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

That is not protecting a house.

That is GUARDING a house.

That is an aggressive, mean sounding bark with a dog lunging at the door. That is guarding.

When I say that my dogs are "protective" of the house or are alert-barking, I'm talking they perk their heads up and give a "Woof" under their breath.

That's it. Perk. "Woof" and they're done.

Like this video.

Well, here's the link cause I obviously can't embed to save my life, lol. 




That pit bull sure is a HA dog right there. JUST LOOK AT HIM BARK.

LOL. Totally didn't realize it embeds the video for you. Wow. I'm an idiot.:hammer::hammer:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

ashes said:


> And there is a difference first off my dogs don't use that body language when they are alerting me. Everything that dog did was territorial including lifting his paw and I'm pretty sure his hair was lifted. MY dogs don't do that and I know the difference. And I live in a surburban area with only kids my dogs don't bark at my neighbors cuz they're so used to them being out and about. And I have a very loud man behind me and if my dogs were a problem to him, he would of complained to me since he has already gotten into it my other neighbor over his barking golden retrievers.


I believe you and I bet your dogs will lick me to death. I was just posting a point on people that don't know dogs. I also pointing out that where I live it would be more of a negative trait than a possitive. I think the outcome of this thread is that some people believe its ok for their dogs to alarm while others do not is that better?


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I can understand where you're coming from, David. I can. Living with your neighbors so close, barking dogs would probs get annoying for them. I'd be tempted to not ruffle feathers either. But the day I get pulled into court for my dog giving an alert-bark is the day I fight tooth and nail against that idiocy.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> That is not protecting a house.
> 
> That is GUARDING a house.
> 
> ...


That BULLY is following a bark command, totally different scenario than to have a stranger seeing a dog barking at them like the rottie.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

ashes said:


> IN AIREAL"S defense david she never said "david go to ur room lol"


She almost did lol..


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> I can understand where you're coming from, David. I can. Living with your neighbors so close, barking dogs would probs get annoying for them. I'd be tempted to not ruffle feathers either. But the day I get pulled into court for my dog giving an alert-bark is the day I fight tooth and nail against that idiocy.


I think we had a member here who had their dogs poisoned by their neighbors


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, it is. Because the video posted of the Rottie is entirely different than what any of us are talking about.

I'm talking about my pups doing what that dog is doing -- without the bark command, obviously. But that is the extent of it. Perking their heads and woof. How would anyone see that as aggressive???


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

And that sucks. If that were to ever happen to my pups, it'd be like getting my heart ripped out of my chest.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> How would anyone see that as aggressive???


Some people are really messed in the head in this day and age, people would think a dog running up to them is aggressive.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

yes david that would be better lol I can see wher ur coming from where u may live. Some states are more relaxed than others. U may live in a city where the pitbull is the devil or something! LOL And I can see why u may take extra measures to protect ur dogs, I respect that. It shows u care for ur dogs deeply. U could always tell a guy has a good heart by the way he treats his animals.  But I tend to live as well there's about 7 pitbulls in a two block radius ppl aren't as prejuidice towards them where I live but of course the mis interpertation of pitbulls is still around.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

ashes said:


> yes david that would be better lol I can see wher ur coming from where u may live. Some states are more relaxed than others. U may live in a city where the pitbull is the devil or something! LOL And I can see why u may take extra measures to protect ur dogs, I respect that. It shows u care for ur dogs deeply. U could always tell a guy has a good heart by the way he treats his animals.  But I tend to live as well there's about 7 pitbulls in a two block radius ppl aren't as prejuidice towards them where I live but of course the mis interpertation of pitbulls is still around.


YOu are lucky  I get asked all the time in public "is that the breed that is supossed to snap?" or "isn't this the breed that mauls babies?" 

thanks..I try to be fair to them, they don't have anything but us..


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Point, MissApbt.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

yes my dog was poisoned by an old crazy lady who just recently died. And it does suck cuz it wsa on my birthday I had the dog since she was 4 weeks old and took her from a bad home and my life was seriously devoted to that dog and I mean getting up 4 times at night to feed her. I broke off a relationship to be with that dog while she grew. But our house are very close to one another and she threw something i guess into their dog run I seriously don't know how!? SHE WAS OLD and the run wasn't too near her house. My mistake at the time we didn't have to cage on the top we wouldn't of ever of guessed this would of happened to us since we have had the same neighbors for 10 years and more and we didn't even know then she was poisoned until she died and we got her blood work  I do blame myself in this I should have had a top on the run but like I said we've lived here for so long that we didn't imagine it. Now we do have a top on the cage and camera's as well.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Ugh, I'm sorry, David. 

I've been lucky. The most ignorant comment I've ever received was a "Wow, these are pit bulls? They sure are friendly."

Doesn't really compare to baby-mauling comments.  I'd probs be just as protective as you, then.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

wooooooow lol That would annoy me but I"m just glad we could all get along again! lmao


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ashes someone else had their dog poisoned  sorry to hear that, they had two dogs poisoned and I believe one was a puppy


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

wow that's horrible and 2 of them!  I know what that's like..so sorry that they have to go through that. There are real sick ppl in this world and to inflict pain like that purposely to a dog is not right at all.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

They have a training method that is used to teach a dog to alert at a noise or even a knock at the door. imo, there are times where even in this breed they bite, where they will re-direct under stress, where they will protect...they are dogs not saints, no one or no animal is 100% PERFECT. Op, if you want to train your dog to bark than by all means do so. You basically are teaching the dog to speak which is non-aggressive, not biting...just to bark. I wish you luck with your training.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Aireal said:


> but the Op isn't asking for her dog to bark aggressively or well do ANYTHING aggressive, just make some indication that someone is coming, thus the responds on getting the dog to dance when someone's coming. That's ALL the op is asking please tell me someone is coming. That does not in any way make for an unstable or aggressive dog, period!


:goodpost: THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! Exactly... thats all i wanted, and i am a he.... lol.. my dog is anything but aggressive, sometimes i feel like i have a stuffed animal for a dog, because all he does is lay down, walk around and chew on a toy, no noise, no excited tendencies, DEFINITELY NO aggression, no problems. at all. He is perfectly balanced, and stable.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I get your point and I agree somewhat. I can see someone with lack of knowledge of pack structure loosing control over their barking behavior of their dog.
> 
> Cesar MIlan has ton of episodes of owners that can't get their dogs to stop barking when someone comes over, I can google a few of them if you would like to see how annoying it is to have a obsessive barker when someone is at the door.
> 
> I guess some people find it interesting have barking in their home, I do not and it is not allowed.


Really???? Really??? Really??? you are way in extremes with this. First of all, yes, my knowledge of "pack structure" isn't as extensive as yours may seem, however I will not be "loosing control over my dogs barking behavior" (or lack there of). Im not trying to get him to be obnoxious, just a grunt, or a noise or how bout this.. the PACIFIST APPROACH of at least perking up his ears or lifting his head.... I'll take that.. By the way, your sarcasm is not necessary. Nobody said anything about barking in their home being interesting.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Brianchris said:


> :goodpost: THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! Exactly... thats all i wanted, and i am a he.... lol.. my dog is anything but aggressive, sometimes i feel like i have a stuffed animal for a dog, because all he does is lay down, walk around and chew on a toy, no noise, no excited tendencies, DEFINITELY NO aggression, no problems. at all. He is perfectly balanced, and stable.


opps my bad dude lol :hammer:


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

It's cool LOL


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

so when do we get to see pics of this passive pup 

if you have them in another thread i apologies i must have missed it =P


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

opps I didn't know u were a guy either lol sorry


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Aireal said:


> so when do we get to see pics of this passive pup
> 
> if you have them in another thread i apologies i must have missed it =P


I apologize in advance if you were talking about someone else's pup, but if you were talking about mine, here he is:


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

ashes said:


> opps I didn't know u were a guy either lol sorry


Lol, Its ok Ashes. I guess that one thread about there being more women than men on this site was correct! LOL


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I guess so and lucky for u I guess lol and he's adorable!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww he is cute, love the white on brindle!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

very cute pup!I love his markings!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a cute little guy  I hope you gathered some good points from both sides of this discussion and get something out of it  Good luck with that cute little pup


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone, yes, his markings and brindle are what drew me to him, and yes, i definitely learned a lot through this thread and everyone's replies.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Cute pup, Brianchris! I have encouraged Ruby to alert to sounds outside. I have allowed (= not discouraged) some barking at noises out front. I love it when the door is open, many solicitors will keep on truckin' and not bother us when she is there woofing at them. She will however occasionally bark at workmen across the street and my neighbor's weekly pool guy, which I discourage, and also my neighbor (whom she knows) when he's up on a ladder. I stop her from barking at him - but all she would ever do to anyone is be friendly. And if we hear something out back, I will stand up and 'woof' and go toward the noise with Ruby in tow, teaching her to alert to mystery noises. She barks at jackhammers 3 blocks away - how am I going to stop that? I appreciate having a dog that will be my additional ears regarding things going on around us!!!


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

dogs = awesome.
9 pages of argument= .
that is all.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Aczdreign said:


> dogs = awesome.
> 9 pages of argument= .
> that is all.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

My APBT didn't bark at all till he was over 1 year old. Even now at 17 months he only barks when an unfamiliar vehicle pulls in my driveway and raises his hair on his back when a stranger approaches but won't show aggression toward them and starts wagging his tail as soon as they show him some kindness. 

APBT's make terrible guard dogs.


----------

